# Hi Everyone



## nwcountry (Apr 22, 2013)

I wanted to just say hello, and that I ran across your site yesterday. I do not have an in-home business "yet" but I am researching. I am also finishing up some classes (Intro to E-commerce, Writing Web Pages, and Personal Finance) that I think will help me when it comes time. 

Anyway, I will be around reading, and asking some questions especially of those that are now running their businesses from home

My name is Denise, I am 60, and sort of starting over here in my hometown in Oregon. I will be working at a regular 9-5'ish job, probably til I am 70 but I am hoping I can either work longer than that, or, have the in-home business going on My heart's desire is to stay home so that is my goal Like many, I don't count on my social security so it's keep on keepin on and save a bit hopefully when they want to stick me in some old-folks home,hah, fat chance:gaptooth:


----------

